# angelfish tank height



## LB79 (Nov 18, 2011)

Angels can get big. I've seen a few that measured near 6 inches _body length_. The fins were about four inches each. Big fish. You know why neon tetras don't fare well against them. 20 inches is the shortest it should be, but you can get away with 18.


----------



## pandacory (Apr 18, 2011)

How do you think they'd do in a 60cube =24x24x24, so tall enough, but not much run room.


----------



## KrazyFish (Dec 23, 2010)

pandacory said:


> How do you think they'd do in a 60cube =24x24x24, so tall enough, but not much run room.


 
I wouldn't do it. It may not be too bad if you left the tank otherwise empty. Certainly wouldn't be able to do much of an aquascape.


----------



## FishFarmer (Feb 8, 2007)

Minimum is 18"; but the deeper the better because they are very tall fish.


----------



## oscarsx (Mar 15, 2011)

I've always seen big Angelfish on the internet... but I could never get them to grow that big for me ;(

Sent from my DROID X2


----------



## Petrie (Dec 30, 2011)

minimum standard tank is 29g but that makes your tank look small.

I'd say a 24x24x24 would work but maybe for a single angel or an allready mated pair (even then the two will fight alot) angels need the ability to have their own space and be able to get away from eachother, so a single would be your best bet in that tank


----------



## LB79 (Nov 18, 2011)

24x24x24 with a few rubin sword plants and a big piece of wood and a few rocks should provide enough cover for a pair. Angels don't necessarily HAVE to have a lot of space.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Both being males would be best or a paired set but then you're homing offspring if the tank is properly kept. I keep breeding pairs in 20 and 29g tanks with minimum scape in consideration.


----------



## moonwasaloon (May 24, 2011)

How would angels do in my 24LX24HX12W tank?


----------

